
NYPD Fingerprint Database Taken Offline to Thwart Ransomware - angrygoat
https://threatpost.com/nypd-fingerprint-database-ransomware/150592/
======
polski-g
Has there been any federal movement to deal with the proliferation of
ransomware?

